# Do you know who Jav, Murray and Jubs are?



## oath2order (Dec 25, 2014)

The banner says "Jav a Murray Jubsmas". Do you know who they are?


----------



## Superpenguin (Dec 25, 2014)

I know them all v well.


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Dec 25, 2014)

How much did Jav have to pay to get that up there? It was supposed to be, We Owl hope you Jav a Murray Jubsmas.


----------



## Javocado (Dec 25, 2014)

The Hidden Owl said:


> How much did Jav have to pay to get that up there? It was supposed to be, We Owl hope you Jav a Murray Jubsmas.



Owl jav you know I did some things I'm ashamed of to get up there


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Dec 25, 2014)

Javocado said:


> Owl jav you know I did some things I'm ashamed of to get up there


You and Stina hmmmmm


----------



## Chris (Dec 25, 2014)

That Jav bloke is pretty handsome. 

Murray films my MK8 fails and uploads them to TBT for people to laugh at. ): But he has a super cute avatar. 

Jubs, eh, I've heard he's a bit of a numpty. (ily really)



So... yes, yes, and yes.


----------



## f11 (Dec 25, 2014)

Who is jubs


----------



## FireNinja1 (Dec 25, 2014)

I know Jubs and Jav. I'm a bit borderline on Murray since I rarely talk to him.


----------



## Trundle (Dec 25, 2014)

I know them all and love them. Jer is cooler though


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Dec 25, 2014)

I know who they all are but I never talk to them really. That doesn't mean I don't like them though...


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 25, 2014)

I know who they are. Don't talk to them much, though.


----------



## Cory (Dec 25, 2014)

Trundle said:


> I know them all and love them. Jer is cooler though



This definitely


----------



## kassie (Dec 25, 2014)

I've seen them all around the forum so yes x 3.


----------



## Jake (Dec 25, 2014)

No I have never heard of them before, can anyone tell me who they are?


----------



## Stevey Queen (Dec 25, 2014)

Are they celebrities or forum users? So confused


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 25, 2014)

I'm pretty sure we all know Jubs XD
Jav is pretty obvious
IDK who Murray is tho


----------



## CookingOkasan (Dec 25, 2014)

not sure who those people are but it should've been 
"CookingOkasan a CookingOkasan CookingOkasan" tbh
_jk I know y'all but I really only talk to Jav..._


----------



## Amalthea (Dec 25, 2014)

Haha well I can't vote because I don't know who any of them are.


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Dec 25, 2014)

Doesn't everyone?


----------



## oath2order (Dec 25, 2014)

MermaidSong said:


> Doesn't everyone?





Faery said:


> Haha well I can't vote because I don't know who any of them are.



I know Jav. - 90.91%
I know Murray. - 60.61%
I know Jubs. - 87.88%

Clearly not.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Dec 25, 2014)

MermaidSong said:


> Doesn't everyone?



I think the people who spend about 99% of their time at Retail/Villager Trading Plaza probably won't know who they are.


----------



## oath2order (Dec 25, 2014)

thatawkwardkid said:


> I think the people who spend about 99% of their time at Retail/Villager Trading Plaza probably won't know who they are.



Good point 

Idk if Jav or Murray are on Retail/VTP


----------



## Gandalf (Dec 25, 2014)

I heard Jav deleted all his collectibles to get up there and Murray killed a bull kangaroo during a christmas eve bar fight.

No idea what a Jubs is though.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 25, 2014)

I know Murray and he knows me, we had an argument on the furry thread.
he claims to be over 50 years old...


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Dec 25, 2014)

Gandalf said:


> I heard Jav deleted all his collectibles to get up there and Murray killed a bull kangaroo during a christmas eve bar fight.
> 
> No idea what a Jubs is though.


Isn't he that security guard at Disney??


----------



## Gandalf (Dec 25, 2014)

MermaidSong said:


> Isn't he that security guard at Disney??



I looked it up on google. It's actually canadian for 'man who lives in broom-closet at disney'.


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Dec 25, 2014)

Gandalf said:


> I looked it up on google. It's actually canadian for 'man who lives in broom-closet at disney'.


I thought he was just taking care of It's A Wonderful Life, not living in it!


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 26, 2014)

I know jav and jubs but not murray D; (sorry) </3


----------



## Jake (Dec 26, 2014)

o wait nvm i know who they all are but i only voted for mur and jav since they are my friends and jub is mean to me


----------



## Geoni (Dec 26, 2014)

When somebody finds out what a jubs is please let us know!


----------



## Farobi (Dec 26, 2014)

I know only 2 of em


----------



## ThomasNLD (Dec 26, 2014)

No clue.


----------



## Leela (Dec 26, 2014)

#WhoIsJubs

I know who Jubs and Jav are but I don't talk to them. I don't know who Murray is, sorry.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Dec 26, 2014)

Seen them all around, don't really chat. Though I did get that elusive toothpaste for Halloween from Jav, that was it xD


----------



## Nerd House (Dec 26, 2014)

Don't know any of them.


----------



## lazuli (Dec 26, 2014)

what is a jubs


----------



## Hyoshido (Dec 26, 2014)

I don't know them and I think I'm kinda glad I don't :x


----------



## Mino (Dec 26, 2014)

Why would you make this poll.


----------



## Peisinoe (Dec 26, 2014)

Wtf I sent pics in why isn't my name up there ;-;


----------



## Horus (Dec 26, 2014)

One of these days they'll need to put whore up there and I'll be there when they do


----------



## Psydye (Dec 26, 2014)

Nope. The mods/admins I'm guessing.


----------



## Beary (Dec 26, 2014)

Yes
yes I do


----------



## LunaMoon Crossing (Dec 26, 2014)

I know them all, but I rarely talk to them, but sometimes i talk to jubs


----------



## Radda (Dec 26, 2014)

Only know 2/3.


----------



## M O L K O (Dec 26, 2014)

I know the maury show but not murray


----------



## Chris (Dec 26, 2014)

Horus said:


> One of these days they'll need to put whore up there and I'll be there when they do



Or horse. 




Psydye said:


> Nope. The mods/admins I'm guessing.



Only 1/3! Jubs (Justin) is an admin, while Jav (Javocado) and Murray are both well-loved regulars.


----------



## epona (Dec 26, 2014)

I know theme. All they all smell like poo


----------



## Disband (Dec 27, 2014)

epona said:


> I know theme. All they all smell like poo





I've only seen Murray.


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Dec 27, 2014)

Jav is love. Jubs is life. Murray is gr8 too though


----------



## unravel (Dec 27, 2014)

Who are they?


----------



## Eldin (Dec 27, 2014)

I know _of_ them.

I wouldn't say I know them personally.    /even online I'm bad at gettin to know peeps~


----------



## Wishy_The_Star (Dec 28, 2014)

Eldin said:


> I know _of_ them.
> 
> I wouldn't say I know them personally.    /even online I'm bad at gettin to know peeps~





Omg me too ;^;


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 28, 2014)

Yes lol if you hang out in IRC you do xD


----------



## Uniju (Dec 28, 2014)

i loved murray in ghostbusters


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Dec 28, 2014)

Eldin said:


> I know _of_ them.



Same. 

I accidentally voted before saying I know Jav...


----------



## Aryxia (Dec 29, 2014)

Eldin said:


> I know _of_ them.
> 
> I wouldn't say I know them personally.    /even online I'm bad at gettin to know peeps~



And when I do get to know them I eventually abandon them because I'm a crap online friend </3


----------



## DarkOnyx (Dec 29, 2014)

I know 'em all, never talk to them.


----------



## Guero101 (Dec 29, 2014)

Just normal people like the rest of the members and I on here.


----------



## Ashtot (Dec 31, 2014)

Cory said:


> This definitely



Yeah and he has a nice butt.


----------



## Cory (Dec 31, 2014)

Ashtot said:


> Yeah and he has a nice butt.



I second this statement


----------



## chuchoo (Dec 31, 2014)

I at least know myself... maybe?


----------

